# Why the extreme lockdown for editing one's posts?



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2009)

Why the editing lockdown for posts? It was pointed out to me about 3 weeks ago that "someone" deleted photos in my first post to the topping thread. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html#post1931449

I contacted admin who placed multiple photos resulting in the first post looking pretty damn stupid.  If admin won't clean up my thread upon request, correctly, and I'm not given the ability to, then there's no use in posting here. This is the only site I know of that prohibits the thread starter from editing their posts. What are you guys afraid of? I often need to go back to my posts just to correct typos or add valuable info to say, the "Plant Moisture Stress" thread. Call me anal, but I like to present an accurate and grammatically correct post.

Regards,
UB


----------



## Roseman (Sep 29, 2009)

The ELITE members were supposed to be able to Edit their own threads anytime, but I can't edit mine after 24 hours. But I think it is like that at most other forums too. 

Bottom line, is when you sit at someone elses poker table, they get to make up House Rules. And if you want to play at their table, you go by their rules.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 29, 2009)

bummer, at least elites or senior members should be trusted with this function


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 29, 2009)

Roseman said:


> The ELITE members were supposed to be able to Edit their own threads anytime, but I can't edit mine after 24 hours. But I think it is like that at most other forums too.


No it's not. I have been posting at cannabis forums for about 14 years and other forums like hobby forums and this is the only site that locks down the editing function for members. I like to keep a clean house, have few typos in my posts, give correct info, etc. Nothing sinister, I'm not out to take anything away from anyone, only give as should be reflected by my teachings.



> Bottom line, is when you sit at someone elses poker table, they get to make up House Rules. And if you want to play at their table, you go by their rules.


"Following the Rules" is not the issue here, unless there is an understanding that an admin may delete a thread starter's photos without permission first from the member. The issue is trust and fair play.

UB


----------



## smithsutton (Sep 30, 2009)

well benny u remember the old og days that was common place .. and icmag geez .. ill leave that one alone ..

ss ..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 30, 2009)

smithsutton said:


> well benny u remember the old og days that was common place .. and icmag geez .. ill leave that one alone ..
> 
> ss ..


Thanks for the support of one fine admin staff, it's fixed. Time to fry bigger fish.


----------



## smithsutton (Oct 8, 2009)

serve it up hot .. peez brother ..

ss ..


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 31, 2009)

Old thread now I know, it came up when I searched and it beats starting a new one.

What gives ?
I went to correct a typo that changed the meaning of a sentence and couldn't. I'm new to growing but not to forums and this is the FIRST time I've ever seen this.
I could see if it was like the comment boards on a news site or something but there's enough knowledgeable people
here that the archives could be valuable....but it makes the community as a whole appear illiterate.

Now that I've noticed the restriction, I don't think I'll be posting much anymore. It's a shame, 'cause forums are supposed to be a give-and-take sharing of info...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 1, 2009)

ExileOnMainStreet said:


> Old thread now I know, it came up when I searched and it beats starting a new one.
> 
> What gives ?
> I went to correct a typo that changed the meaning of a sentence and couldn't. I'm new to growing but not to forums and this is the FIRST time I've ever seen this.
> ...


So far admin has not given us a reason for this weird policy. 

Come on guys, watsup?


----------



## potroast (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I don't know what "guys" you are talking to, there's only one Admin, and his handle is Rollitup. 

I thought that we were able to edit our posts for 5 days, is that not how it is? 

We established that rule a couple of years ago, with the thinking that it was plenty of time to correct things, and any longer time to edit a post could result in changes that would ruin the threads continuity.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 5, 2009)

potroast said:


> Well, I don't know what "guys" you are talking to, there's only one Admin, and his handle is Rollitup.
> 
> I thought that we were able to edit our posts for 5 days, is that not how it is?


No, it's more like one or two.



> We established that rule a couple of years ago, with the thinking that it was plenty of time to correct things, and any longer time to edit a post could result in changes that would ruin the threads continuity.


And just how many threads WERE ruined?


----------



## potroast (Nov 5, 2009)

All right, we'll check into the current editing configuration. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 5, 2009)

potroast said:


> All right, we'll check into the current editing configuration. Thanks for the heads up.


Thanks bud


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have upped it to 3 days. Previously it was @ 1 day.


----------



## Snak (Nov 13, 2009)

rollitup said:


> I have upped it to 3 days. Previously it was @ 1 day.


Much appreciated!


----------

